# Contacting a Breeder?



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

When contacting a breeder through e-mail, what do you say? I don't want to miss out on saying anything, but I don't want to say too much and I also don't want to say too less. What are some things to add when contacting a breeder about acquiring a puppy?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Um.. just blab at them and fire off anything you want to ask lol then if you forget something send a second email? They should be more than happy to answer anything you have to ask them, if not.. idk, might wanna find someone else.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^ thats how I got my 2 dogs. Just emailed them with any questions. Also remember you are a customer, dont ever let the breeder make you feel like you are bothering them (be it with questions, requests for references, pictures, ect). Why contribute financially to someone who is rude to you?


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree with this.

If they really care about the dog then I think they would prefer to know that there is someone interested in a pup who is willing to learn.

If I was letting a piece of my legacy go to a stranger I would want to know that they care about the breed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^ thats how I got my 2 dogs. Just emailed them with any questions. Also remember you are a customer, dont ever let the breeder make you feel like you are bothering them (be it with questions, requests for references, pictures, ect). Why contribute financially to someone who is rude to you?


:goodpost:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^ thats how I got my 2 dogs.* Just emailed them with any questions.* Also remember you are a customer, dont ever let the breeder make you feel like you are bothering them (be it with questions, requests for references, pictures, ect). Why contribute financially to someone who is rude to you?


Yep! A closed mouth don't get fed!


----------

